# Dislocated hip/Locked Stifle



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello, I haven't been on this forum for a very long time but I still recognize some names. I am posting to see if anyone has experience with a situation we are going through and what their outcome was.

I have a big mini mare-almost 40 inches- that on the night of Father's Day dislocated her hip we believe by being cast in her stall. I have worked with a great team of vets on her case. Upon getting the xray confirming the dislocation the options were to put her down or try surgery.They have had some experience with this in smaller minis but none as big as my girl. Her odds for long term soundness were told to me to be 50/50. But this girl had too much life in her eyes and strength in her heart to not try the surgery.

Surgery was done on 6/26 removing the head of the femur. Recovery has been slow...She had a tremendous amount of swelling. Her stifle was also locked. After about 2 1/2 weeks of recovery in the hospital surgery was done to unlock her stifle by cutting the ligament. The surgery did not unlock it. I guess sometimes scar tissue keeps it seized up. SHe has a tiny bit of flexibility in it. They say she may work it more free over time.

We brought her home a week ago now and have a long road ahead of us. SHe is on stall rest.She gets hand walked/grazed for 5 min 2x a day. We will increase the length of time week by week. Her spirits are good. SOmetimes she uses the leg and sometimes she swings it and hops.

Anyone out there have any experience with this. We know she won't ever be able to work and are fine with her being a pasture pet. But I just want to know she will be pain free someday and able to be safely turned out.

Thanks,

Angie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2017)

I have no experience but wish you both well in the recovery process.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 24, 2017)

I've never experienced it either......all I can ask is if you've considered consulting a chiropractor?

Best wishes. I know it's probably going to be a slow healing process.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you for the good thoughts. I am not opposed to trying a chiropractor in the future. I don't think we are at that stage yet. As much as I worry about the rest of her body being able to compensate for this injury because she is a big mini, I am encouraged by her spunk and heart. She is a fighter, and wants to be back to normal.


----------



## JanBKS (Jul 24, 2017)

This may or may not help but I had a QH with a stifle problem after a fall, this was oh heck almost 30 years ago, Vet at Cornell in PA wanted him exercised at a trot up and down hills, well I had a small one it must have worked as it went back in place after about 30 days he to this day has no problem with it, You might ask Your vet if small hills will help it and when can she start on hills at a walk.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2017)

I really think "Time" is going to be the telling tale for her. With it being a month now since she had surgery and due to a lack of movement in that time , there will no doubt be quite a lot of muscle wastage. Overtime these will rebuild again and Hopefully ( fingers crossed) they will offer her the support she needs to increase her mobility.

One thing that may help when she has recovered a little more might be an Equine massage therapist , one that works in gentle stretching .

Wishing you every success with her recovery she sounds pretty special






Ryan


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2017)

My gelding has a stifle issue sometimes, due to an injury. I was shown an exercise for him. I support his hind hoof with the flat of my hand and raise the leg up to the belly. At first, he can't raise the leg all the way up, but as the stifle heals he can lift it farther. Now I do it to him frequently, as it is supposed to strengthen the muscles that support the tendon. It's hard when they are on stall rest to keep their muscles from atrophying. This is a low impact exercise that has seemed to help my boy. I just lift the hoof three or four times each time.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 25, 2017)

I think an ordinary stifle problem and the exercises that help it is a different case scenario than a horse that has just recent had major hip surgery. An exercise that might help the stifle may very well be painful and/or harmful to the hip. I would consult with the vet before doing exercises at this point.

I know of a few minis that dislocated a hip and did not have surgery and eventually developed a false joint--they were comfortable though not entirely sound afterward. My gelding had to be put down--he got down in the corral and couldn't get up--so we had no option.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas and well wishes. My vet comes on Thursday to take out stitches and see how she is doing. I am looking forward to that visit.

For now we keep plugging along, trying to keep our spirits up....mostly mine since I am a worrier.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 25, 2017)

She is lucky to have you as an owner. Wishing both you and her good news on Thursday.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you. We are blessed to have her in our lives.

She had a really rough afternoon. Repeatedly up and down, didn't feel like colic-something else was hurting her. She eventually went down on her bad side. Vet called, gave banamine..it looked really grave and that we were going to have to make a tough choice. Vet came and assessed her, called her surgeon. He advised rolling her over. We did and she popped up and started nibbling hay.

Vet checked her out. Dazzle shuffled around and whinnied and eventually laid back down-but looked comfortable but tired. We will continue extra pain meds for a couple days and monitor her. We were just out a half hour ago and she was up munching hay. I have amazing vets who truly care....what a roller coaster we have been on.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2017)

Anxious to hear what the vet had to say.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 28, 2017)

Stitches came out fine. She has a little swelling still in her stifle. Today we take her off banamine and just keep her on Equioxx so I am hoping she tolerates that well. We didn't do PT yesterday and I am waiting to hear if I can bring her out today. Her attitude is great and she is putting weight on the leg.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 28, 2017)

Sounds like progress is being made. Sometimes slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2017)

How is she doing? Any PT recommended?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 2, 2017)

We are adjusting her pain meds. She was uncomfortable Sat AM so we gave a half dose of banamine along with Equioxx.We don't want her on both Equioxx and Banamine, SO we just transitioned her off equioxx and to a half dose of banamine 2x a day. Today should be more telling if that will work for her. She is still allowed her short walk/graze sessions. She was pretty quiet yesterday so I am keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 10, 2017)

Just thought I'd touch base for anyone following this....Daz has been quite stable on this dose of pain meds and after days of really no progress, we are starting to see tiny glimmers of hope.

Here is a little video of her out for a little grazing today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2017)

She is relishing that green stuff! Watching her move, favoring the leg, I can relate. Right now I have a pinched nerve and I am dragging my leg just like she is. She and I need to have a talk!

Hope she continues to progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## secuono (Aug 11, 2017)

Quick Q...Why couldn't it of been popped back into place, why did the femur head have to be removed?


----------



## Minimor (Aug 11, 2017)

secuono--the hip is protected by heavy muscling. In horses it is very difficult to put the hip back into its socket, and if you can do it that heavy muscle will likely pull it out again. You have to remove the head of the femur or leave it and let the hip form a new "false" socket.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 11, 2017)

Minimor is right. In Daz's case they did try to pop it in and keep her in a sling, but she fought the sling and it popped back out. It is very rare they can pop them in and get it to stay. If they could that would be the best option...Her surgery is commonly done in dogs and cats and mini horses have had it done successfully. She is the biggest mini my vet has done though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2017)

Is she improving?


----------



## jmc (Aug 18, 2017)

Also interested in how your girl is doing. I have a similar case, a mini mule, that, as a long yearling, broke her femur right at the stifle end growth plate. It was misdiagnosed as a major tendon/ligament issue - she already had moderately severe locking stifle issues, and the initial xray didn't cover where the break was. After five months with no real progress - I know tendon issues can take a long time to resolve - I got a second opinion. Long story short, she immediately had surgery (late Feb 2016, included a human grade plate and four screws) and is now just past the six month mark. The break is healed, but due to the delay, she had both bony growth and resorption in the patella and parts of the femur head, causing significant arthritis in that joint.

Now, she walks/trots/runs on it as well as she is ever going to - there's some mechanical lameness due to the damage - but she still won't put full weight on it, standing, without pain (it's a bit of a fight to clean the good rear hoof). She's on a full horse dose of Adequan, every two weeks, which seems overkill to me, and something I'm going to ask about in a different post.

I hope your little girl makes a full recovery!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 18, 2017)

I try to check in here every few days.

She continues to make slow progress. She is bolder coming out of the barn sometimes wanting to come out before me. We have also made a little progress rasping her front feet. Her good hind I trimmed while she was laying down this time...I wanted to clean it like that this morning but she got up as soon as she saw me.

JMC keep me posted on your mule...how tall is she? Do you have any tips on trimming the good hind, other than getting it when she is laying down.

Here she is a few days ago.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's a peek at Miss Daz this week. She is making some progress and we are thankful for every good day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 29, 2017)

She looks shiney and perky, but it's a little hard to watch her move. Glad to hear she is making progress. This is quite the ordeal for you also.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 30, 2017)

It is definitely an ordeal for all of us. This week we are reducing her meds to once a day and hoping next week to remove them all together. This is day 3 of meds only in the evening. So far she is handling it well.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 30, 2017)

She looks like she is moving better in the second video (the one with the 8/23 date). Keeping my finger crossed for continued improvement!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2017)

Still improving?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 13, 2017)

She is holding her own. She has some stifle soreness. It is still locked. My vet was here yesterday and we are trying some Surpass (a topical NSAID) to see if that will offer some help and are talking to her surgeon to see about possibly further manipulating the joint. Her hip area seems to be healing well. SHe is in good spirits.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 26, 2017)

Daz has been hanging in there and has strung together a couple of good days. This Am was her last dose of Surpass. Here she is this evening.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 26, 2017)

She's moving better! Thanks for the update.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 27, 2017)

She is doing awesome! I am so impressed. Hoping for continued progress.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2017)

I think she is moving better, too. How much turnout is she able to have now?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 27, 2017)

We are up to 25 minutes of hand grazing twice a day and then I rush home at lunch to bring her out for 10 min . After her evening walk I give her the option to meander for a bit.

Starting just today I am letting her stay out of her stall in her paddock while I am doing chores...so tonight she got an additional 30 min out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2017)

Can you tell yet whether the procedure was worth it? Or is it too soon?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 29, 2017)

For our situation it was worth it. The day of her diagnosis, our girl wasn't ready to go. Her eyes were full of life and her spirit full of fight. We made the decision to try and as long as she was trying, so would we. This has definitely been a very emotional experience with ups and downs but I am grateful for the chance to fight along side her. We have shed tears and we have had laughs and we have cheered her on. I am always listening to her as we work through this. She still loves life and people. If anyone else faces this, know that recovery may be long, but listen to your horse and plan your treatment from there.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 22, 2017)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on Daz. I haven't posted in a while because this fall has been a roller coaster of ups and downs. Earlier this month she was back in the hospital for more diagnostics...she ended up getting a steroid injection in her hip area and started on gabapentin. While she was there a wonderful farrier built a special boot lift to make up the difference in her leg height.

We didn't see much difference in the first 2 weeks that she was back home but earlier this week she has started to really do well during her hand walks. We are taking it easy and are very careful since it is now winter in the North East but we are hopeful we have turned a corner and that she will continue to thrive.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 25, 2018)

Just wanted to give an update. Daz has continued to make slow progress but her spirit and will are strong. Though she is mainly on stall rest, we have recently added some supervised turnout time, which she loves.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I've thought of her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 27, 2018)

Great to see her out and about. That limited turnout time will be the best thing for her


----------



## BBarclay (Jun 14, 2018)

Angie,

I too just had my mini gelding dislocate his hip. We too consulted with our veterinary team and ended up with the same options. We opted for the FHO, as well, and have been attempting to rehabilitate his leg without much success. He has been hopping around for several weeks and intermittently putting the smallest amount of weight on it. We have begun to notice some atrophy on his hind quarter due to the lack of use. We would love to keep in touch to discuss your findings and the progress of your girl. We wish you the absolute best with her recovery. 

Regards,

Blake


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 19, 2018)

Here we are one year later....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQQpNx9OP1c

Blake, I am sorry to hear about your gelding. Hang in there. OUr recovery has taken a long time...and Daz has her stifle still locked and nerve damage. I will send you a PM.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 21, 2018)

That is one happy mini , so good to see her enjoying herself. She looks so healthy in the coat as well


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2018)

She looks perky and very bright eyed!  Thanks for the update.


----------

